# Two Samsung OLED-TVs stolen at IFA



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would not be too surprised if it was LG! 

Afterall, several LG employees were arrested for taking technology details  from Samsung earlier this past July. 

I am very surprised that Samsung didn't have security around their OLED units.


----------

